

Game Closure (HTML5) poaches Zynga's Mobile CTO - mcmc
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/29/game-closure-laurent-desegur?ref=tweet

======
abiekatz
I have heard great things about Game Closure including that it speeds up
development time, enhances game quality, and makes games run faster. Does
anybody know what exactly makes their SDK so much better than competitors? A
layman's explanation would be greatly appreciated.

~~~
billyist
I had to ask my co-workers to make sure they weren't just giving me a softball
question; thanks for the interest :) So here's the pitch: write real, pro
games in JavaScript, deploy to many platforms. Tools for artists, product
managers, analytics, the whole she-bang.

~~~
abiekatz
Thanks I appreciate it. How does Game Closure do these things better than the
many other HTML 5 based game development SDKs?

~~~
billyist
I think others provide a part of the stack, while we're striving for seamless
integration, from concept to publication. Basically, once to bring on others
to your game, things get difficult. We want JavaScript developers to write
real games.

------
Androsynth
2 things stood out about this article:

-Is this company getting $100M offers before they have a product?

-Why would Zynga want to pay that much when they bought Dextrose Labs just a few years ago? (I suppose they could theoretically complement each other, one for rendering and one for developing)

------
cageface
_With mobile and social gaming growing like gangbusters, millions of new
gamers are coming to the platform for the first time, which represents a huge
untapped market opportunity._

I've long thought that games would be the last bastion of native apps.

But when you consider that most mobile games are barely more sophisticated
than the Flash games people have been making for years and that you're
potentially leaving a ton of money on the table if you only build for one
platform, it makes a lot of sense to try to push all this into the browser.
In-app purchases are key but there's no reason you can't jimmy these into a
PhoneGap layer.

------
ericmsimons
The tech they're working on looks like it could be a game changer. Overview of
their SDK: <http://vimeo.com/42997484>

------
rdl
I really hope this doesn't ship for at least a year; I need to get work done
before an amazing crop of HTML5 games appears on the market.

------
simonsarris
Oh wow. Great move for both parties.

Every time I look at the game closure site it looks more impressive.

------
pnmahoney
that's awesome. HNers: does anyone know when (if?) the sdk will be public? &
free?

~~~
billyist
Hi, we're currently in private beta, but you can apply for access:
<http://gameclosure.com/beta.html>

~~~
aptwebapps
Sent. Are you actually accepting new devs at this time? I'd really, really
like to get a shot at it.

~~~
dannytatom
I applied many months ago and haven't got an invitation, but I also have
barely any experience in game dev (no finished games). They might be handing
'em out to qualified game devs only right now?

